# What kind of game in North Georgia?



## Mifune326

Greetings everyone!  New guy on the forum here.  My family and I will be relocating to the Cumming area from California (have no fear, we're a family of Constitutional Conservatives) in the summer of 2020.  I currently hunt turkey and wild pig out here on the left coast and was wondering how the hunting is in North Georgia and what kind of game I can expect in that area.

Thank you!

Chris


----------



## Fork Horn

Welcome to the forum.

North Georgia has it all.  Deer, bear, hogs, turkey, coyotes and enough small game to go hunting every day if a person chooses to do so.


----------



## 1eyefishing

Welcome.
Fun, tough, rewarding...
More deer in the piedmont, 2hrs south, where I am in stand right now.... can't talk!
GL with your move...


----------



## transfixer

Plenty of game as mentioned,  fairly long seasons as well,  and you won't have the ridiculous restrictions on firearms you have in Kalifornia !   Good luck in your move , and do plenty of research into the area you want to move to,  some areas are getting more and more crowded,  with more people usually comes the problems of the inner cities.


----------



## Mifune326

Thank you very much fellas!  Glad to hear that some excellent game hunting will be close by.  We plan on renting for a year to make sure we find the right property in the right spot.  We have young kids so we have to make sure we're close to dance, jiu jitsu and Awana clubs for them so we can't get too remote. We can't wait to get out of this insane state.  Very much looking forward to enjoying more freedoms that the beautiful state of Georgia offers.  We're just praying that the good people of Georgia keep the state heading in the right direction!


----------



## greg_n_clayton

Mifune326 said:


> Thank you very much fellas!  Glad to hear that some excellent game hunting will be close by.  We plan on renting for a year to make sure we find the right property in the right spot.  We have young kids so we have to make sure we're close to dance, jiu jitsu and Awana clubs for them so we can't get too remote. We can't wait to get out of this insane state.  Very much looking forward to enjoying more freedoms that the beautiful state of Georgia offers.  We're just praying that the good people of Georgia keep the state heading in the right direction!


Welcome to the campfire sir. May I ask a question please ? What is "jiu jitsu" ? Ook....I googled it !! I see there are classes for such all around. Just never heard of it before !! Hurry and come on out !!


----------



## jbogg

Welcome to Cumming!  There is some great public land hunting opportunities within an hours drive.  Good fishing is only a ten minute drive on Lake Lanier as well.


----------



## Mifune326

Thank you Greg!  Ah, I see you researched it and found out what jiu jitsu is.  It's similar to judo, with throws and submission holds.  Great for kids of all ages who want to learn a little self defense and discipline!


----------



## Mifune326

Thanks jbogg!  My family and I are looking forward to joining the Georgia community!   During our visits there, we found folks to be very warm and kind, something that's lacking in all too many folks here on the left coast.  Just a short 17 months away from retirement and we'll be on our way!  Gonna be making periodic trips there to look around and explore some areas.  Would like a little land, say 3 to 5 acres, but still be close enough for the wife to shop at Costco.  Haha haha.  So we're thinking the Cumming or Dahlonega area maybe?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

in Dahlonega, you will be close to the Dawson forest.  Lots of public land hunting there for turkey,deer,bear, and lots of small game.  We squirrel hunt there quite a bit, and hold youth hunts there.  Lot of nice fishing in that area too.  Trout streams are abundant.  Lake Lanier is just 20 minutes south of there.  You will truly be in the mountain area of the state in Dahlonega, the site of the first gold rush in America.

You can jump on 400 south and be in Atlanta in 35 minutes or so if the traffic is flowing.  That would be the closest Costco. Gainesville has a Sam's club if she could go for that, and the drive is shorter and much less traffic

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rospaw

Welcome 326! Lived 50 years in that area. Hope you like to fish because you will have a great lake (500 plus miles of coastline) within 10 mins of either city you stated. Might look at a year lease on Lake Lanier. Some really nice houses on the lake with boat dock at fair to upper rental market $. Several folks on this forum currently live in that area and will be a world of honest info for you. I moved an hour away about 3 years ago but have LOTS of friends/family in the area.


Hope you don't mind me asking but what are some of your RUFF costs living in Calf.
Car ins?
Home ins?
Taxes?
Other ect?

Reason i asked is i had a friend move from calf to ga and he was AMAZED how cheap it was here. Car ins was triple what Ga cost for the same three cars/coverage he came with. Home ins much cheaper. Taxes for a like sq foot 4/3 were 1/4 what he paid. This was about 12 years ago so i wondered if it was still the same.
Thanks again and Welcome!


EDIT: What area will you/wife be working in? The traffic drive time might come into play is the reason i ask.


----------



## BuckNasty83

greg_n_clayton said:


> Welcome to the campfire sir. May I ask a question please ? What is "jiu jitsu" ? Ook....I googled it !! I see there are classes for such all around. Just never heard of it before !! Hurry and come on out !!


Never heard of Jui Jitsu?


----------



## BuckNasty83

greg_n_clayton said:


> Welcome to the campfire sir. May I ask a question please ? What is "jiu jitsu" ? Ook....I googled it !! I see there are classes for such all around. Just never heard of it before !! Hurry and come on out !!


Never heard of Jui Jitsu?


----------



## NE GA Pappy

BuckNasty83 said:


> Never heard of Jui Jitsu?


is that like judy choppin something?
<iframe width="1004" height="753" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## j_seph

Mifune326 said:


> Thank you very much fellas!  Glad to hear that some excellent game hunting will be close by.  We plan on renting for a year to make sure we find the right property in the right spot.  We have young kids so we have to make sure we're close to dance, jiu jitsu and Awana clubs for them so we can't get too remote. We can't wait to get out of this insane state.  Very much looking forward to enjoying more freedoms that the beautiful state of Georgia offers.  We're just praying that the good people of Georgia keep the state heading in the right direction!


Buy 100 acres of woods and let them kids learn playing in the great outdoors, and they will forget dance, and such ;-)


----------



## BuckNasty83

NE GA Pappy said:


> is that like judy choppin something?
> <iframe width="1004" height="753" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


I dunno Pappy, I'm in the stand can't watch


----------



## Mifune326

NE GA Pappy said:


> is that like judy choppin something?
> <iframe width="1004" height="753" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>



"Don't go ninja-in' nobody who don't need ninja-in'."   Oh man, that was a ****er!  hahahaha


----------



## king killer delete

Same thing we got in South Georgia. North Georgia has more bears and no Gators.


----------



## Mifune326

Thank you rospaw, Pappy and j_seph for all the info!  We're planning on renting for about a year to make sure we find the perfect property in the right area.  And wood would be great!  I know the kids would definitely enjoy that.  

Pappy, my boy and I love fishing and it's great to hear that there's an abundance of that also.  We'll definitely be spending some time doing that!

rospaw,  I know for a fact that the cost of living is STILL a lot cheaper than in California.  One of my former coworkers moved to Gainesville a few years ago and he told me that everything is much cheaper in Georgia with the exception of car insurance, which he says is actually a little more expensive.  

We won't be having to do a lot of daily driving as my wife is a stay at home mom who home schools our kids and I will be retiring prior to our move (and so will also be helping out with the homeschooling)!


----------



## Mifune326

king killer delete said:


> Same thing we got in South Georgia. North Georgia has more bears and no Gators.



Don't know if I'd be more afraid of the teeth and claws or a just a whole bunch of teeth.  hahaha


----------



## king killer delete

Mifune326 said:


> Don't know if I'd be more afraid of the teeth and claws or a just a whole bunch of teeth.  hahaha


You may want to come south and kill one


----------



## Mifune326

I'm strictly a meat hunter.  I won't kill it unless I can eat it.  Now if it's good eatin, I may just take a shot at one.


----------



## littlewolf

You might want to check out Clayton or some of the similar size towns in N. Ga that are big enough for a Walmart and probably 30 mins to an hour from a Costco. For pigs and turkeys mountains are a good choice IMO. For deer I would hit the piedmont since you are a meat hunter. They are more scarce in the mtns but they are around.


----------



## Mifune326

Thank you Littlewolf, I appreciate the tip!  Sorry for the late response, been involved in the Malibu Woolsey Fire out here for the last week or so.  Man, can't wait to get out of here and move to a sane state. Hahaha


----------



## J3Holt

There's a good bit of jiu jitsu around Cumming and down toward atlanta. From self defense focused to primarily competition jitz.

Let me know if you need recommendations! Where yall training at out there?


----------



## Mifune326

Thank you Holt!   We're training at Gracie Barra Anaheim (CA).


----------



## oldguy

NE GA Pappy said:


> in Dahlonega, you will be close to the Dawson forest.  Lots of public land hunting there for turkey,deer,bear, and lots of small game.  We squirrel hunt there quite a bit, and hold youth hunts there.  Lot of nice fishing in that area too.  Trout streams are abundant.  Lake Lanier is just 20 minutes south of there.  You will truly be in the mountain area of the state in Dahlonega, the site of the first gold rush in America.
> 
> You can jump on 400 south and be in Atlanta in 35 minutes or so if the traffic is flowing.  That would be the closest Costco. Gainesville has a Sam's club if she could go for that, and the drive is shorter and much less traffic
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


I would never tell anyone to "jump on 400"!!!


----------



## Mifune326

No matter how bad the traffic is in north Georgia, I don't believe it will be anywhere near what it is in Los Angeles.  It is absolutely insane here.  Can't wait to get out and move to America with the beautiful folks of GA!   4 more short months....


----------



## westcobbdog

If u need help finding a rental house I would be happy to assist.


----------



## oldguy

Mifune326 said:


> No matter how bad the traffic is in north Georgia, I don't believe it will be anywhere near what it is in Los Angeles.  It is absolutely insane here.  Can't wait to get out and move to America with the beautiful folks of GA!   4 more short months....


I know you're right and I wouldn't want to experience it!
While sitting still on 400 my thought was "I can take you to a dirt road in Soutwest GA that's 12 miles long, and you won't see another car!"


----------



## strothershwacker

Dixies had a face lift, I guess she's lookin better, but I kinda like the old one, I never will forget her.... look away....
                                      -John Anderson


----------



## Mifune326

Thank you!  We've got it covered for now.


----------



## Mifune326

Hi All!  Well, looks like we're moving to the Ball Ground area!  Can't wait!  So let me ask you gentlemen and ladies, what are my best bets for hunting up I'm that area?


----------



## wmcgregs

Mifune326 said:


> Hi All!  Well, looks like we're moving to the Ball Ground area!  Can't wait!  So let me ask you gentlemen and ladies, what are my best bets for hunting up I'm that area?



Just saw this now. You have a few WMAs around you. Dawson Forest is close, but in Cherokee County, you can bow hunt deer at McGraw Hill WMA and Allatoona WMA.

If you don't want to be restricted to specific dates for deer hunting, you can hit up the Chattahoochee National Forest (non-WMA areas) to hunt any day in deer season, depending on weapon choice.


----------



## Ruger#3

Mifune326 said:


> Hi All!  Well, looks like we're moving to the Ball Ground area!  Can't wait!  So let me ask you gentlemen and ladies, what are my best bets for hunting up I'm that area?



You’ll be up the road a bit from me. The forest and WMAs were outlined above and Pine Log WMA will be an easy drive from you. Plenty of lakes and streams around if you fish. You’ll be likely coming to Canton for much of your city stuff.


----------



## 35 Whelen

Welcome to North Georgia!  Wife and I just moved up here to Jasper in September after almost 40 years in Gwinnett county.   You will love it!


----------



## Mifune326

Thank you all for your kind responses.  My family and I are very much looking forward to becoming North Georgians!  I primarily hunt turkey with a shotgun so I'm hoping there will be opportunities to do that.  Otherwise, I just may have to learn to hunt deer and fish!


----------

